# Calilocals bug some new pictures



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SILVERTURBO1)*








shweeet! thanks bro,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (calilocal)*

No sweat bro anytime


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SILVERTURBO1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (Billsbug)*










...That stance is AMAZING. Best NB ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SMG


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SomeMacGuy)*

thanks guys! cant go any lower on the front with the offset of the wheels so im getting different rims so i can lower it about 1/4 inch more. thankf for the compliments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_thanks guys! cant go any lower on the front with the offset of the wheels so im getting different rims so i can lower it about 1/4 inch more. thankf for the compliments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why not, are they 8.5's?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (Billsbug)*

ya they are 8.5 but the offset doesnt allow me cause the inside of the tire hits the spring perch.


----------



## gilligan2 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SILVERTURBO1)*

Now thats a sweet ride dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

now leave that engine cover off and get to some polishing







looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

i agree! thanks buddy...........


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

Excellent






















I can't imagine the rubbage you must get out back though. I have a little more wheel gap than that, and my 10's rub a lot.
The wheels are the shiz. You should just get some weenie spacers to give you the clearence you need. I almost needed spacers, I've got like 2mm between the wheel and the strut. If I had coilovers I would've needed spacers for sure.


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

I LOVE those wheels and the wing SWEEEEET TITTIES


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

i have 5mm spacers on the front already! no rubbage out back! thanks for the props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

10's and no rubbing out back


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_10's and no rubbing out back









x2
I have more wheel gap than that and mine rub if I hit a big bumps or dips. And my tires are stretched more than his.











_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 9:58 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

they are 9s not tens!


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SILVERTURBO1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERTURBO1* »_


Still looks like you've got enough poke to rub. Not arguing, just surprised. Obviously you know if it rubs or not. You're lucky if they don't. It's a bitch to clean.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (1.8T_Moe)*

if i hit a huge bump or rip around a corner i can get it to rub but it just clears by a half a mil!it used to rub when i put 5mm spacers on the rear. hey moe shoot me some pics id love to see your set up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (1.8T_Moe)*

p.s i saw the pic you posted are those keskins? and your ride looks great!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_they are 9s not tens!

still


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Such sick bug.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

for sure


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SILVERTURBO1)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_p.s i saw the pic you posted are those keskins? and your ride looks great!

Thanks man








They're Keskin KT1's 8.5" up front and 10" out back
Except right now I'm rollin the Flik's for winter mode
















































Mmmmmmmm Suede lol.










_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 10:26 AM 12-1-2006_


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (1.8T_Moe)*

Gotta love the suede. Calilocal, you should post some pictures of your suede action. Looks nice


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SILVERTURBO1)*

ok ill take some today! i have the pillars and the dash done also, looks good moe you hillbillie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (calilocal)*

lol.
Doing the headliner was enough for me. That was enough pain in the ass takin it out and all that. Actually taking it out was the hardest part. You'd never thing that much $hit holds it up there. And don't even get me started on getting the damn sunroof part off








Sorry I had to change my sig quote Cali. My new one from a wrecked enzo thread was priceless. And yeah, I still hate it here.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

kt1's = baller


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (1.8T_Moe)*

i give ya props for doing yours i paid to have mine done! dude your car looks good! i dig the seats, yeah i was a little hurt to see my sig gone







thanks a lot you inbred toothless rat







ill shoot some pics of the inside of my car later today when i pick it up from the shop...........


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SILVERTURBO1)*

interior pics up soon!


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

very nice


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowslug (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (SILVERTURBO1)*

Sweet a$$ ride man


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (slowslug)*

thanks again friend


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (calilocal)*

I was wandering what are the rims on your car Calilocals? Also what is the wing??? Sorry i am new to this forum and i am trying to figure out if i want go with widened steelies or something like how you have.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Calilocals bug some new pictures (storx)*

im sent!


----------

